# S-OFF later today? And HTC releases source...



## Seanzky

Exciting weekend for us all.

http://developer.htc.com/

http://revolutionary.io/


----------



## Rip_Em_801

So, is this the unlocked bootloader?

I'm not sure what S-OFF is.


----------



## krypto16

Rip_Em_801 said:


> So, is this the unlocked bootloader?
> 
> I'm not sure what S-OFF is.


S-OFF would mean the security flag on the bootloader is off which is unlocked. As of now it is S-ON (as I am sure you know) but hopefully the announcement by unrevoked and alpharev later today will be the tool to unlock the bootloader and set to S-OFF.


----------

